# All about ME



## Laura (Jul 24, 2004)

All gone...


----------



## Laura (Jul 24, 2004)

*UserName: Laura* *First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Laura (did you guess already!)* *Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22* *Location: Cork, Ireland (i'm down the very south)* *Student/Working??: Working full time in an IT company* *Hair Color: Dark, Dark Brown* *Eye Color: Blue* *Skin Type: Combination, Oily* *Fave Skincare Products: Andrea Peel-Off Masque &amp; Clarins Beauty Flash Balm* *Fave MakeUp Products: EL DoubleWear, MAC Fluidlines, Shu Blushes &amp; e/s* *Fave HairCare Products: Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Conditioner*


----------



## Tinydancer (Jul 24, 2004)

*UserName: TinyDancer* *First Name: Kim* *Age Pulling 30* *Location: Virginia* *Student/Working??: Salon/Spa Coordinator * *Hair Color: Blonde* *Eye Color: Blue* *Skin Type: Normal/Combo* *Fave Skincare Products: Various, Chanel, Sisley, Dermalogica * *Fave MakeUp Products: Eyeshaow &amp; Lips* *Fave HairCare Products: Bumble &amp; Bumble, Kerastase (sp) Just got into this line *


----------



## GlossAddict (Jul 25, 2004)

*UserName: GlossAddict*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jen*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 20s*

*Location: U.S.*

*Student/Working??: Working, though I'll probably be back in school within six months.*

*Hair Color: Blonde*

*Eye Color: Blue*

*Skin Type: Normal? I don't know.. I don't have many skin troubles.*

*Fave Skincare Products: I switch it up a lot, but have always loved Creme de La Mer in the winter, Philosophy Hope in A Jar in the summer, Philosophy Real Purity, and The Body Shop toner... *

*Fave MakeUp Products: NARS Multiples, BECCA Glosses, BeneFit Highbeam &amp; BeneTint, Tarte Cheek Stain, MAC Eyeshadows*

*Fave HairCare Products: Redken So Long and All Soft shampoos &amp; conditioners... Redken Lush Whip (one of the few styling products I'll touch.. just a dab keeps my hair in place without being icky), Kerastase shampoos and conditioners.. none in particular... just playing around with finding the right one still, Frederick Fekkai Texturizing Balm (I think that's what it's called.. too lazy to run to the bathroom) to make little waves in my hair




*


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Jul 25, 2004)

*UserName: SmartStyle437 * *First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Tiffany* *Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 24 almost the big 25* *Location: Louisiana* *Student/Working??: Stylist* *Hair Color: Blonde* *Eye Color: Blue* *Skin Type: Dry* *Fave Skincare Products: Not Sure, I just use what ever* *Fave MakeUp Products: TIGI* *Fave HairCare Products: TIGI, Joico, Aveda, Sebastion, Redken, KMS, Nioxin They are all my favorite.*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 25, 2004)

*UserName: KittySkyfish*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Kerry*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 33*

*Location: Largo, FL (Near Tampa, FL and Clearwater, FL.)*

*Student/Working??: I'm a photography student who works part/time as a freelance makeup artist for YSL. I'm also working on conceiving my first baby as well as trying to find a REAL full/time job. Whichever will happen first wins!*

*Hair Color: Medium warm brown. Not natural since I'm already starting to grey.



*

*Eye Color: Deep hazel brown. *

*Skin Type: Normal (some oily areas, can get dry on the cheeks, not acne-prone)*



*Fave Skincare Products: A mix of DHC, La Mer, Shiseido, philosophy and Awake products. Wanna know the specifics? Ask me.



*

*Fave MakeUp Products: I use anything and everything. But I LOVE a good blush and rich eye shadow. And a thick gloss. And a lot of things, really. Chanel Glossimers, YSL eye shadows and mascara and Chantecaille/Sue Devitt/Nars bronzers are at the top of my lists.*

*Fave HairCare Products: I have fairly thick, wavy/curly hair that needs lots of moisture and heavy-duty products to keep it from looking like a chia pet. Wanna know what I look like after I blow-dry my hair? Watch a Heart video. That said, I love TreSemme conditioners as a between washing rinse (daily shampooing will make my hair frizzy), Wella MoonShine Liquid Pomade, Joico K-Pak shampoo and conditioner, John Freida's Brilliant Brunette line.*


----------



## FairyRave (Jul 25, 2004)

*UserName: Fairyrave **First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Joanna* *Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 18* *Location: Jourdanton, Texas* *Student/Working??: Just graduated from high school about to go off to college in less than a month* *Hair Color: blonde* *Eye Color: blue* *Skin Type: combination* *Fave Skincare Products: clean and clear morning burst* *Fave MakeUp Products: rocket city alien eyes shadow trios, rocket city galactic gloss, too faced kiss sticks, mac lipglass, jane magical mushroom eyezing, urban decay eyeshadow, lancome juicy tubes. * *Fave HairCare Products: suave, federic fekkai, vo5, *


----------



## Geek (Jul 25, 2004)

This has been a GREAT thread!!

*UserName: Tony (admin)*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Tony!!*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 37 (old huh?)*

*Location: Huntington Beach, CA*

*Student/Working??: Working. Of course. Business owner. Cannot say how many businesses I own. There are many. MakeupTalk is one of them.*

*Hair Color: Brown/Grey (used to be brown, wtf!)*

*Eye Color: BLUE*

*Skin Type: Uhm, not sure, but I think it's oily cuz I get pimpers



*

*Fave Skincare Products: Soap*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Uhm.....................cheapest ones?*

*Fave HairCare Products: 99c Shampoos on clearance at Target*


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 25, 2004)

*UserName: MysticWolf* *First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Leah* *Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 20 * *Location: Pittsburgh PA* *Student/Working??: Typist part time (hate it hate it hate it!!!) I'm looking for something else that I don't despise......* *Hair Color: strawberry blonde* *Eye Color: brownish green* *Skin Type: Normal/dry* *Fave Skincare Products: I love everything from Noxema, Clean &amp; Clear, Neutrogena, St. Ives, Oil Of Olay, and Biore.* *Fave MakeUp Products: *gasp* what don't I love? lol I tend to lean toward Maybelline for everything. But I also love Urban Decay, L'Oreal, Physician's Formula, Almay, and Mary-Kate &amp; Ashley. (hehe... cheap but I swear this stuff is awesome! The l/s has surprising staying power!)* *Fave HairCare Products: Anything from Aussie and ThermaSilk, Got2Be Glossy shine spray, Reflect Glisten Drops, Mane &amp; Tail shampoo and conditioner *


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2004)

Is SpoiledPink your username here? Looks like its Wonderstruck





Originally Posted by *WonderStruck* 

*UserName: SpoiledPink* *First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Tracy* *Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 26* *Location: Florida* *Student/Working??: Small business owner* *Hair Color: Blond* *Eye Color: Green* *Skin Type: Combo* *Fave Skincare Products: Basis, Purpose, Chanel, Aveda* *Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Stila, L'Oreal, Chanel, Px, Urban Decay, Vincent Longo, Lorac.* *Fave HairCare Products: Redken, Paul Mitchell, Matrix, Biolage*


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 28, 2006)

How is this for digging a thread out of it's grave? We should have everyone participate, whether you're new or you've been around for awhile. One day we can look back and see how we've changed.

UserName: eightthirty

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Melissa

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 26

Location: Suwanee, Georgia

Student/Working??: I work full-time as a Customer Service Rep for a company that sells industrial supplies.

Hair Color: Auburn

Eye Color: Hazel

Skin Type: Combination

Fave Skincare Products: Cetaphil Cleanser, Aveeno Positively Radiant Moisturizer and Shiseido/Proudia Pre-makeup moisturizer (I'm about to run out and I'm on a no buy *sniffle*)

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC Pigments, Stila eyeshadows, Cover Girl Lash Exact

Fave HairCare Products: Infusium 23 shampoo/conditioner, Sebastian Potion No. 9, Great Clips Solutions Evening Primrose and Aloe shampoo/conditioner and Matrix Sleek look water free hairspray


----------



## Marisol (Jan 28, 2006)

Whoa... talk about a blast from the past!

UserName:Marisol

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):Marisol

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):26

Location:Bay Area

Student/Working??:work full time for a financial institution

Hair Color:dark brown with honey colored high lights that need to be retouched

Eye Color:brown eyed girl

Skin Type: dry

Fave Skincare Products: MD Formulations &amp; MAC

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC &amp; Stila

Fave HairCare Products: Sexy Hair Concepts, Bumble &amp; Bumble (if only for thie surf spray)


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 28, 2006)

Heehee, here I am peeps!

UserName: MACGoddess

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Leila (feel free to call me by name)

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 23

Location: Tampa FL

Student/Working??: Student of Criminology and HOPEFULLY about to work for MAC!

Hair Color: Brunette

Eye Color: Brown

Skin Type: Oily/Combination

Fave Skincare Products: Glycolic Acid Cleansers, Cetaphil spf 15 moisturizer and Differin Gel

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Milani, and Prestige

Fave HairCare Products: Beyond the Zone (esp. Noodle Head for my curls)


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName:devinjhans*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know)evin

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):27*

*Location:Houston*

*Student/Working??:not working*

*Hair Color:dk brown*

*Eye Color:brown*

*Skin Type:normal/oily*

*Fave Skincare Products:neutrogena, cetaphil*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Everything Mac*

*Fave HairCare Products: ORS olive oil, Neutrogena Triple Moisture, Affirm, Mizani oil sheen, Jojoba oil, WGO, MTG*


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 28, 2006)

UserName: Jennifer

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jennifer

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 18

Location: the bronx, NY

Student/Working??: neither

Hair Color: brown

Eye Color: green

Skin Type: combo

Fave Skincare Products: i really don't have a favorite

Fave MakeUp Products: mac, stila, tarte

Fave HairCare Products: sexy hair concepts, paul mitchell


----------



## blond&beautiful (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName:* blond&amp;beautiful

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): *Valerie

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *14





*Location: *Montreal, Canada

*Student/Working??: *Student

*Hair Color: *Blond and it's all natural, I have never put color in them!!

*Eye Color: *Dark blue and sometimes gray

*Skin Type:* Combination and sensitive too

*Fave Skincare Products:* Products by Biotherm, Avene and Clarins are my favourite*:icon_love* 

*Fave MakeUp Products:* Chanel, Maybelline, L'OrÃ©al, LancÃ´me and Benefit 

*Fave HairCare Products: *Pantene, Marc Anthony's Brand for blond (I don't remember the exact name) and I also like Got2Be Products.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 28, 2006)

cool thread

*UserName: jennycateyez*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): jennifer rather be called jen or jennifer rather then jenny

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22*

*Location: brooklyn new york*

*Student/Working??: neither *

*Hair Color: dark brown*

*Eye Color: light green/yellow*

*Skin Type: combo*

*Fave Skincare Products: boscia*

*Fave MakeUp Products: mac, bare escentuals*

*Fave HairCare Products: ojon*


----------



## LuckyMe (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName: Luckyme*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Regina*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 32*

*Location: North Carolina*

*Student/Working??: Work as a Medical Assitant*

*Hair Color: Not sure anymore*

*Eye Color: Blue*

*Skin Type: Combo*

*Fave Skincare Products: Different brands that work together*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, MAC, MAC*

*Fave HairCare Products: Pureology*

*Other: Married for 12 years, 1 child. I have 1 dog and 2 cats and all of them are like my own little children, except cheaper, they dont have to have name brand clothes, cars, or money.*


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName:Beckybum69*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):Becky (Rebecca)*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):18*

*Location:Birmingham UK*

*Student/Working??: Im not workin at the moment, im trying to find an admin course i think



i cant think of anything else i wanna do as a career.*

*Hair Color: Dark brown*

*Eye Color:Brown, but they go hazel brown in the summer! havent got a clue why that happens



anyone know?*

*Skin Type:Combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: Im still looking for a fave cleanser but i do like the brand simple and my fave moisturiser is nivea intensive moisturising cream*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Hmm i havent found anything i like that much yet everything i try seems to be crap



but i like some max factor mascaras.*

*Fave HairCare Products: John frieda, nicky clarke and pantene*

*Fave Pet: Labrador puppys the ones off the andrew adverts i looove them there so cute!*

*Fave Music: Speed garage, rnb and love songs like mariah carey and phil collins.*

*Fave Drink: Soft drink would be vimto,ribena and coke. fave alcohol drinks are baileys, beer, and bacardi breezers*

*Fave Food: Mcdonalds, kfc, sunday roast dinners, chinese and i love eating from a place called the harvestire. ( i no my diet is realllly bad! but luckily i dont really seem to put on the weight but i am gonna start eating more healthy)*

*Fave Film: This is really hard because i cant think of them, i have loadss



i love comedys and horrors*

*Fave person: My daddy



*

*Hobbies and Interests: Make-up, nails, cinema, bowling, babysitting my nephew, eating out, shopping, having girlie days and big days out, drinking with friends, seeing my bf and the internet*

*Star Sign: Gemini*

*ill add some more things later but cant think of anything at the mo*


----------



## Liz (Jan 28, 2006)

UserName: Liz

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Liz

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22

Location: Central Coast of California

Student/Working??: Working

Hair Color: Dark brown

Eye Color: Hazel

Skin Type: Combo acne prone

Fave Skincare Products: still trying to find the HG for me

Fave MakeUp Products: Veluxe pearl e/s!

Fave HairCare Products: Redken smooth down heat protectant


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName:* Charmosa

*First Name:* Sanya

*Age:* 22

*Location:* Ljubljana, Slovenia, EU

*Student/Working:* manager of a construction company, freelance translator and webdesigner, student of spanish and italian

*Hair Color:* dark brown

*Eye Color:* blue

*Skin Type:* normal to dry

*Fave Skincare Products:* Clinique Superdefence day moisturizer

*Fave MakeUp Products:* ArtDeco eyeshadows

*Fave HairCare Products:* dont use any myself, always go to a saloon


----------



## Sofia (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName:* Sofia

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):* Sofia (aka: Sof)






*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *25 (and it stops there)

*Location: *NYC

*Student/Working??:* Business owner (also means: no life)

*Hair Color:* light brown w/ highlights (soon to be brunette)

*Eye Color:* hazel (green &amp; honey)

*Skin Type:* Oily t-zone

*Fave Skincare Products: *right now just Kinerase lotion

*Fave MakeUp Products:* lip fusion, ysl mascara

*Fave HairCare Products:* phyto relaxing balm


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName: Little_Lisa*

First Name: Lisa

Age: 29

Location: Waco, Texas

Student/Working??: neither

Hair Color: It's currently a dark Mahogany but changes frequently.

Eye Color: Brown

Skin Type: Combo/Acne prone

*Fave Skincare Products: Aloe vera, emu oil, and apple cider vinegar!*

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC

Fave HairCare Products: At the moment; Back to Basics Blue Lavender shampoo and conditioner, Artec color enhancing products, Aquage uplifting foam, and Aquage fortifying ultragel.


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*UserName: susanks1*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Susan

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 40's*

*Location: Washington State*

*Student/Working??: Working*

*Hair Color: Brown*

*Eye Color: Hazel*

*Skin Type:Normal to Dry*

*Fave Skincare Products: Dermalogica &amp; Philosophy*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Philosophy &amp; Jane Iredale*

*Fave HairCare Products: Joico*


----------



## Leony (Jan 29, 2006)

Lol.

UserName: Leony

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Leony

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 26, will be 27 this year.

Location: Japan

Student/Working??: Neither

Hair Color: Black

Eye Color: SUper dark brown

Skin Type: Combination to Oily

Fave Skincare Products: MB Glycolic foaming cleanser, Loccitane sheabutter handcream.

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Shu, Stila.

Fave HairCare Products: Stephen Knoll


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName:Eva121

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):Eva

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21

Location: Ghent, Belgium

Student/Working??: Student (final year, traineeship in a few weeks!)

Hair Color: Brown

Eye Color: Green-grey

Skin Type: Normal to dry

Fave Skincare Products:Chanel Hydramax Moisturizer

Fave MakeUp Products:Shu e/s, Stila e/s, Chanel Glossimers

Fave HairCare Products: Nothing special


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName: [email protected]*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jeanie

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 40+*

*Location:Southern CA*

*Student/Working??: Work as an L.V.N.*

*Hair Color: Medium Brown at this time*

*Eye Color: Dark Brown*

*Skin Type: Oily T-zones*

*Fave Skincare Products: Shiseido*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Stila, MAC*

*Fave HairCare Products: Don't have one at the moment.*


----------



## lesa (Jan 29, 2006)

User Name:Lesa

First Name:Elizabeth

Age:42, 43 in May 05-03-63

Location:Wayne, Michigan Small suburb of Detroit

Student/Working:I worked two jobs for over twenty years, State of Michigan, worked 20, bought 5, retired! Also am a licensed Cosmetologist, Nail Tech, Aesthetician, and Laser Tech, worked in various salons and spas for 24 years, and I just retired.

Hair Color:Grey, but I color it red

Eye Color:Green

SkinType:Oily

Favorite Skin Care Productshilosophy On a Clear Day, oily skin wash, Philosophy Hope in a Tube, eye and lip treatment, BeneFit Smooch lip treatment, Astara Daily Refining Scrub, Tony and Tina Herbal Purifying Mask w/Natural Clay, Tony and Tina Herbal Toner w/Lemongrass

Favorite Makeup: Palettes, NARS, Chanel, Too Faced, Urban Decay, BeneFit

Favorite Hair Care: Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal &amp; Honey Shampoo , Extra Strong Mousse, Max-ed Out Hair Spray

I have been married for 7 years, I have 5 mini dachshunds, when I feel maternal, I breed the dog. I make candles, soap, incense, and bath products which I sell at local craft shows.


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2006)

User name*Kaori

First name*Suryani

Age*guest





Work*An Artish

Hair Color*Black brown

Eye Color*Brown

Skin Type*dry to normal

Fave skin product*Clinique,.etc

Fave make Up Product*Anna Sui,..Stila,..DHC,..Kose

Fave hair care product*continue

Fave parfume*continue

to be continue


----------



## Sophia (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName: *Sophia

*First Name:* Sophia

*Age:* 21

*Location:* Rafina, Greece

*Student/Working:* not working just university student 3rd year

*Hair Color:* brown

*Eye Color:* brown

*Skin Type:* combination, acne prone

*Fave Skincare Products:* Avene Cleanance Cleansing Gel, EL Daywear Plus SPF15 moisturizer

*Fave MakeUp Products:* Stila e/s, Stila and Mac brushes,Stila glosses

*Fave HairCare Products:* I don't have one!


----------



## Maja (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName: Maychi

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Maja

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 25

Location: Kranj, Slovenia, EU

Student/Working??: student

Hair Color: light brown

Eye Color: Hazel

Skin Type: Combo acne prone

Fave Skincare Products: still looking for it

Fave MakeUp Products: Art Deco, YSL mascara

Fave HairCare Products: nothing special


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName: KristieTX

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Kristie

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 30

Location: Houston, TX

Student/Working??: Dog Groomer

Hair Color: Redhead by choice, Brunette naturally





Eye Color: Hazel

Skin Type: Combo/Oily

Fave Skincare Products: Olay, Almay

Fave MakeUp Products: Milani, Revlon, Max Factor, Maybelline, Loreal, some Physician's Formula, some Cover Girl, NYX (Can ya tell I'm into drugstore makeup?)

Fave HairCare Products: Paul Mitchell and Visible Changes products, Vidal Sassoon hairdryers


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName:* *Sirvinya*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):* *Becky*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 23*

Location: Grimsby

Student/Working??: Microbiologist

Hair Color: Red toned brown

Eye Color: Green

Skin Type: Normal

Fave Skincare Products: Quinessence

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Urban Decay, Shu Uemura, Pure Luxe, Sweetscents

Fave HairCare Products: Aveda


----------



## Midgard (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName: Midgard

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Diana

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 27

Location: Germany, Bavaria, a little town near Nuremberg

Student/Working??: I'm a chemical laboratory assistant

Hair Color: natural: medium to dark blonde, but I dye my hair black over 10 years

Eye Color: green

Skin Type: combination/oily

Fave Skincare Products: Biotherm, Clinique

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, MAC and MAC





Fave HairCare Products: Paul Mitchell and Tigi


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName: lovesboxers

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jennifer or Jen, does not answer to Jenny





Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 35

Location: Northern California

Student/Working??: mom and student trying to finish up my pre-reqs for RN program after this semester I just have my sciences left--YAY finally!

Hair Color: changes, but currently brown and blonde and in desperate need of touch up.

Eye Color: hazel

Skin Type: combo

Fave Skincare Products: aveeno cleansing bar, witch hazel and searching for a face cream using up samples right now since I'm on a dreaded no buy.





Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Urban Decay, Milani, Px, Prestige

Fave HairCare Products: Sexy hair products, Tigi, Redken, KMS


----------



## Andi (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName: Arielle*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Andrea*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21*

*Location: Vienna, Austria*

*Student/Working??: student in medical school*

*Hair Color: naturally dark blonde, but colored &amp; highlighted, so light-medium blonde right now*

*Eye Color: Blue-grey*

*Skin Type: Combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: La Roche Posay Effaclar K Daily Fluid and JohnsonÂ´s Holiday Skin*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC Hyper Real, MAC MSFs, MAC Prep &amp; Prime Products*

*Fave HairCare Products: Guhl blonde intensifying shampoo, John Frieda Straightening Balm*


----------



## Min (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName: Min*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Malinda*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 31*

*Location: Wilmington Delaware*

*Student/Working??: I work for an Insurance agency*

*Hair Color: Blonde*

*Eye Color: Brown*

*Skin Type: Normal/Dry*

*Fave Skincare Products: Not sure yet still looking so far Nivea products arent to bad*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Loreal De-Crease, Revlon Color Stay Soft Flex, Milani shadows &amp; Luminous blush, MF 2000 Calories mascara, Smash Box Lash Primer.*

*Fave HairCare Products: John Freida Sheer Blonde products, Tresemme'.*

*My extra info: I am married with 4 cats (Lexi, Zaius, Gene &amp; Grundy). My husband is a guitar player for a heavy rock/metal band he also teaches guitar lessons for a living. I have been with my husband since my freshman year in highschool that makes it around 15 years now



.*


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName: bottleblack*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Courtney*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 25*

*Location: Louisville, KY*

*Student/Working??: Working full time for a cable/broadband company, part-time student*

*Hair Color: Medium Brown*

*Eye Color: Hazel*

*Skin Type: Combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: Almay Non-Oily Eye Makeup Remover Wipes...oh, and water!*

*Fave MakeUp Products: pretty much M.A.C. anything, especially for eyes*

*Fave HairCare Products: Redken Align Ultra-Straight Balm, Kenra Silkening Gloss, Biosilk Silk Therapy Shine Spray*

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* *Wanna know what I look like after I blow-dry my hair? Watch a Heart video.* *Bwahaha, that's hilarious! I'm pretty much the same way.*


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName: breathless

First Name: cassondra

Age: 21 [b-day is november 17th]

Location: saint paul, minnesota

Student/Working??: working full time at a child care called new horizon. i work in the infant room

Hair Color: brownish / dirty dishwater blonde

Eye Color: grey / blue

Skin Type: normal

Fave Skincare Products: i dont have a favorite. i buy anything i've never used before and try it. i havent found a product where i know i wont want anything else yet.

Fave MakeUp Products: black mascara and lip gloss

Fave HairCare Products: shampoo and conditioner! i dont really use anything else besides that unless i have time for something else. and i dont have a specific shampoo and conditioner. i buy a different brand / line every time. i never do the same ole same ole'

Other: i am going to have my first child august 18th. my boyfriend and i are so excited! and we plan on getting married soon after our baby is born. we have been together since 10th grade of high school.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName: mrs_livingstone*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):ieda*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):20's*

*Location:dakar,senegal*

*Student/Working??:housewife*

*Hair Color:brownish black*

*Eye Color:dark brown*

*Skin Type:in malaysia my skin was very oily+acne prone but since i came to dakar (with mild winter) oily no more....but still acne prone*

*Fave Skincare Products:still searching*

*Fave MakeUp Products:bare escentuals(i know MAC is good but i've never tried!shame on me!!!!!)*

*Fave HairCare Products:kerastase,swarzckof(sp?)*


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName: FeistyFemme

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Erica

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 20

Location: North Carolina

Student/Working??: full-time student

Hair Color: medium brown

Eye Color: hazel

Skin Type: normal, acne-prone

Fave Skincare Products: Cetaphil, Oil of Olay

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Stila, UD, Cargo

Fave HairCare Products: don't really have faves - still looking!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Min* *My extra info: I am married with 4 cats .* same here


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 29, 2006)

UserName:Cool Kitten

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):Ella

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):33

Locationhiladelphia, PA

Student/Working?? pharmacist

Hair Color:dark brown

Eye Color:blue-green-grey

Skin Type: dry with oily T-zone

Fave Skincare Products: Borghese Fango mud mask, Borghese Cura-C eye cream

Fave MakeUp Products: Milani e/s, UD PP and e/s, MAC paints

Fave HairCare Products: Garnier Fructis shampoo, Zero Frizz leave-on conditioner


----------



## Salope (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName:* Salope

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):* Lindita

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *24

*Location: *NJ/NYC

*Student/Working??:* Working , legal assistant

*Hair Color:* dark brown although some people think it's black, grrrrrrr it is not!

*Eye Color:* medium brown

*Skin Type:* combination with oily t-zone

*Fave Skincare Products: *Active C, Boots mask

*Fave MakeUp Products:* Stila kajals, MF LP, EL blush in plum, NARS Laguna, BB shimmerbrick in bronze

*Fave HairCare Products: *Neutrogena Healthy Replenishing Moisturizing Conditioner, Harmon Gelee


----------



## Chrystal (Jan 29, 2006)

*UserName:* XxCalixX

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):* Chrystal

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *24

*Location:* Massachusetts

*Student/Working??:* Stay At Home Mom

*Hair Color:* Blonde

*Eye Color:* Blue

*Skin Type:* Combination/Acne prone

*Fave Skincare Products: *DHC, Philosophy

*Fave MakeUp Products:* MAC pigments and eye shadows, Too Faced Bunny Balm, Too Faced Absolutely Flawless compact, Philosophy's A few good men lip glosses, UD eye shadows

*Fave Hair Care Products: *TIGI, Redken


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 29, 2006)

Great idea for a thread

*UserName: Sarah84*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Sarah

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22*

*Location: London, UK*

*Student/Working??: Not doing anything at the moment due to my health*

*Hair Color: brown*

*Eye Color: brown*

*Skin Type: oily*

*Fave Skincare Products: Neutrogena &amp; body shops body butters*

*Fave MakeUp Products: anything and everything MAC, Lancome lipglosses*

*Fave HairCare Products: Yet to find anything I really love and can't live without, I used to love Wella straightening spray but I can't find it anymore



*


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 30, 2006)

*UserName: Kimberleylotr*

*First Name: Kimberley*

*Age: 19*

*Location: Auckland, New Zealand.*

*Student/Working??: Studying Make-up Artisty.*

*Hair Color: Dark Brown, slighty tinge of red.*

*Eye Color: Brown*

*Skin Type: at the moment alittle dry.*

*Fave Skincare Products: Garnier cleanser, toner, moisturizer*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Mac, Napoleon, Chanel, Revlon Ben Nye, Krylon*

*Fave HairCare Products: Garnier anit frizz, garnier condiontind treament.*


----------



## Kata (Jan 30, 2006)

UserName: Kata

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Kata





Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21

Location: Rockland, MA

Student/Working??: Work, fulltime as a maid

Hair Color: Strawberry

Eye Color: Green/Blue

Skin Type: oily

Fave Skincare Products: Neutrogena

Fave MakeUp Products: MF LP, MAC shadows/lip products. Im still experimenting with different brands

Fave HairCare Products: Garnier Fructise esp. Sleek and shine and REDKEN water Wax (loooooove this so much-- perfect for my style of hair.)


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

*UserName: Summer*



*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): I don't like my name so I am not saying



*



*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):



Early Early 30's*

*Location: NJ *

*Student/Working??: Working, bleh!*



*Hair Color: Brown*

*Eye Color: Green*

*Skin Type: Dry and sensitive*

*Fave Skincare Products: I like Origins, Aveeno, and Neutrogena*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, NARS, ect..ect..ect...



*

*Fave HairCare Products: Biolage *


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 30, 2006)

*UserName: Retro-Violet*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Sonya*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21*

*Location: Washington State*

*Student/Working??: Student in Env. Science (im a hippie by heart)*

*Hair Color: natural black, with dyed bright red in the front*

*Eye Color: brown*

*Skin Type: combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: clinique, tbs, burts bees*

*Fave MakeUp Products: VS, benefit, mac *

*Fave HairCare Products: Paul Mitchell, Peppermint hair mask from Bed Head*


----------



## Becka (Jan 30, 2006)

Great Thread!!

*UserName: Becka110*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Rebecca, I go by Becka*

*Age: 34*

*Location: Beautiful BC, Canada*

*Student/Working??: Legal Assistant. I've dabbled in a lot of entreprenurial pursuits over the years. May even change careers one day too, dunno.*

*Hair Color: Well, right now it is a really dark reddish brown, I hate this color on me. Soon it will be chestnut brown, just giving it a break from coloring*

*Eye Color: Brown. So dark they put "black" on my passport!*

*Skin Type: Combination Normal to Dry*

*Fave Skincare Products: Neutrogena eye MU remover, Nivea visage toner, still working on a moisturizer*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC e/s*

*Fave HairCare Products: John Frieda Frizz Ease *


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 15, 2006)

> Great Thread!!
> *UserName: Elisabeth*
> 
> *First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Elisabeth*
> ...


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: FrillyChimps47*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): "Mirinda"

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22*

*Location: Inglaterra*

*Student/Working??: Desperate Housewive soon to be University student*

*Hair Color: Brown*

*Eye Color: Brown*

*Skin Type: Combo*

*Fave Skincare Products: Glycolic Acid cleanser, toner and moisturisure*

*Fave MakeUp Products:Clinique, Smashbox, Lancome and L'oreal stuff*

*Fave HairCare Products: Avon Straight n Sleek. (very nice!)*


----------



## Absynthia (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: Absynthia*

*First Name: Stefani*

*Age 35*

*Location: The Netherlands (but i'm english)*

*Student/Working??: Housewife aka Domestic goddess*

*Hair Color:Chestnut*

*Eye Color: Blue/green*

*Skin Type: Sensitive*

*Fave Skincare Products: Clarins,Dr Hauschka,Mac *

*Fave MakeUp Products: Eyeshadow and Blush (clinique/stila/chanel)*

*Fave HairCare Products: Lee Stafford*


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: Kee*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Keely, but I prefer Kee because although Keely is Irish for Beautiful and Graceful, it still sounds too much like a keel of a boat for my liking... My mother insisted on giving me a "Strong Irish Name", but of all the ones she could have chosen why did it have to be Keely. To make it worse, my grandpa is a boat maker &gt;.&lt; The joke's on her though - I grew up french! haha*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22*

*Location: Toronto*

*Student/Working??: Housewife*

*Hair Color: Naturally dirty Blonde, died red.*

*Eye Color: Brown*

*Skin Type: Combination Normal/Dry.*

*Fave Skincare Products: Botanisource Comforting Cream from Avon, Extra Virgin Olive Oil &amp; Sugar,



*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Right now I love my Quo Mascara and Quo Eyeshadow quads.*

*Fave HairCare Products: Got2B Curled up Spray. *


----------



## monniej (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: monniej*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 40+++*

*Location: michigan, usa*

*Student/Working??: working *

*Hair Color: brownish reddish (ferria chocolate cherry) and alittle snow around the edges*

*Eye Color: brown*

*Skin Type: combo acne-prone*

*Fave Skincare Products: aveeno, murad, sundari, stridex*

*Fave MakeUp Products: prescriptives, lancome, black radiance, iman, milani*

*Fave HairCare Products: pantene, john freida, dark &amp; lovely, dove*


----------



## msroulette (Feb 15, 2006)

UserName: msroulette (most call me Rou)

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Laura

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 36

Location: Fort Carson, Colorado

Student/Working??: Enjoying being a stay at home mom and housewife, for once

Hair Color: I ususally keep it auburn with chunky blonde highlights, but now I have to find a new hairdresser, since I moved away from my favorite stylist and wonderful friend





Eye Color: hazel/green

Skin Type: face is oily, rest of body very dry in the new altitude

Fave Skincare Products: don't have any yet, that's why I'm here

Fave MakeUp Products: don't have any yet, that's why I'm here

Fave HairCare Products: Love the Aussie brand of haircare products, and also a thermal styling spray by Scruples called Urban Potions.


----------



## fairy_wings (Feb 15, 2006)

UserName: Fairy wings

First Name Nikki

Age 21

Location:Jersey in the channel islands

Student/Working??: Full time mum

Hair Color: Multi atm (brown with blond highlights)

Eye Color: Green

Skin Type: Dry

Fave Skincare Products: Havnt found the perfect one yet!

Fave MakeUp Products: Mac

Fave HairCare Products: Havnt found the perfect one yet!


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: CamaroChick*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Amy

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): Not as young as I'd like.



Can I just tell you I was born in October?*

*Location: Indiana*

*Student/Working??: Working as a Customer Service Rep*

*Hair Color: Brunette*

*Eye Color: "Mood" eyes. Guess you could call them hazel, for lack of a better word.*

*Skin Type: I guess you'd technically call it oily, although it has dry times, too.*

*Fave Skincare Products: Sadly, I'm not really that fond of anything I've tried.*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Prestige, Milani, MAC, Prescriptives*

*Fave HairCare Products: AG Hair Cosmetics *


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: SexxyKitten*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Aimee*

*Age: 20*

*Location: Pennsylvania*

*Student/Working??: student (archaeology/environmental sciences major)*

*Hair Color: naturally medium brown but i've been dying it a burgundy color for 3 or so years now*

*Eye Color: Blue*

*Skin Type: dry for the most part*

*Fave Skincare Products: clean and clear daily pore cleanser face wash*

*Fave MakeUp Products: prestige/milani...MAC foundations*

*Fave HairCare Products: thermasilk leave-in conditioner; matrix shampoos/conditioners (they smell sooo good!!)*


----------



## MacForMe (Feb 15, 2006)

*UserName: MacForMe*

First Name: Lauryn

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *choke* 26, ok ok, 36.. so i lied.. *

*Location: New Joisey*

*Student/Working??: Slaving.. always slaving..*

*Hair Color: Blonde*

*Eye Color: This should be plural cuz one is different. They are basically green/blue and one has a brown spot..*

*Skin Type: Whats today?? Well, we are T-zone oily, sometimes dry, sometimes just out of control!*

*Fave Skincare Products: Sue Devitt Primer, MAC*

*Fave MakeUp Products: have ya SEEN my username??*

*Fave HairCare Products: Oh god, RedRocks will tell ya, i go thru shampoo brands like water, today i love it tomorrow i hate it.. Its a longtime battle.*


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 21, 2006)

how did I miss this thread??






*UserName: *vanilla_sky

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): *A....





*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *25

*Location: *Amherst, MA

*Student/Working??: *Psychology student, will graduate soon

*Hair Color: *used to be Dark Blond, right now brown

*Eye Color: *Greyish-blueish... who knows





*Skin Type: *Combo

*Fave Skincare Products: *Cetaphil, La Roche Posay, Avene, Estee Lauder

*Fave MakeUp Products: *Burjois, Lancome

*Fave HairCare Products: *John Frieda

*Favorite scent: *Organza Indecence, Very Irresistible, Angel


----------



## clairey (Mar 21, 2006)

*UserName: *clairey

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): *Claire

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *26 (since yesterday



)

*Location: *Wicklow, Ireland

*Student/Working??: *Working in market research company

*Hair Color: *Dark brown

*Eye Color: *Hazel/Brown

*Skin Type: *Combo

*Fave Skincare Products: *Liz Earle, Dermalogica

*Fave MakeUp Products: *MAC, Pout, Benefit

*Fave HairCare Products: *John Frieda Brilliant Brunette

*Other: *At the moment I'm trying to get a visa for Australia so that I can move over there to be with my boyfriend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2006)

UserName: kwitter

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Kelly

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 34 shhhh (that's where I draw the line)

Location: Ogilvie, MN (USA)

Student/Working??: SAHM

Hair Color: light brown w/redish highlights

Eye Color: blue/green/hazel???, actually I don't know what color they are

Skin Type: oily/acne prone/sensitive

Fave Skincare Products: aloette &amp; azulene

Fave MakeUp Products: prescriptives foundation, becca loose powder, clinique blush (at the moment....not that it's my favorite....), clinique eyeliners (have sensitive eyes), mac e/s and eyeliners....but have to be careful because of my sensitivity, prescriptives mascara and lots of it



,lip gloss no preference (currently searching for a good peachy/pinkish/salmony color),

Fave HairCare Products: love aveda!, paul mitchell freeze n shine,


----------



## jessiee (Mar 21, 2006)

*UserName: Jessiee*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jessica

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21 since yestuday*

*Location: Baie-comeau, Quebec (I know so far)*

*Student/Working??: student*

*Hair Color: strawberry blonde*

*Eye Color: brown*

*Skin Type: dry*

*Fave Skincare Products: I like shiseido*

*Fave MakeUp Products: everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Fave HairCare Products: hard to tell*


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *clairey* *UserName: *clairey*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): *Claire


*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *26 (since yesterday



)*Location: *Wicklow, Ireland

*Student/Working??: *Working in market research company*Hair Color: *Dark brown

*Eye Color: *

Hazel/Brown*Skin Type: *Combo

*Fave Skincare Products: *Liz Earle, Dermalogica

*Fave MakeUp Products: *MAC, Pout, Benefit

*Fave HairCare Products: *

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette*Other: *At the moment I'm trying to get a visa for Australia so that I can move over there to be with my boyfriend. Fingers crossed! 

Hope you get the visa Claire


----------



## clairey (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Sarah! I'll keep you guys updated

*crosses fingers, toes and everything else*


----------



## meldona (Mar 21, 2006)

UserName: Meldona

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Melissa

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 27

Location: MA

Student/Working??: work, full time in an office

Hair Color: brown

Eye Color: brown

Skin Type: oily/combo

Fave Skincare Products: proactive, cetaphil

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Milani

Fave HairCare Products: No favorites, I have yet to find somehting I like =( I have ALOT of hair, but its thin. Wavy on the top, but underneath very straight. Dry where its wavy, normal where its straight. I have messed up hair..haha


----------



## pieced (Mar 21, 2006)

*UserName: *Pieced

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): --------

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *20's

*Location:* Stockholm Sweden

*Student/Working??: *Taking a break from studies as a med student, working in health care

*Hair Color: *Black

*Eye Color:* Black (it's true, you can't even see the pupils)

*Skin Type: *Oily/acne prone

*Fave Skincare Products: *Shiseido

*Fave MakeUp Products: *So many to choose from

*Fave HairCare Products: *L'oreal volume Shampoo and conditioner and Bumble and Bumble Prep


----------



## lavender (Mar 21, 2006)

UserName: Lavender

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 20's

Location: Dallas TX

Student/Working??: Full time employee at an IT company

Hair Color: Dark brown

Eye Color: Dark brown

Skin Type: Dry

Fave Skincare Products: Clean &amp; Clear, Neutrogena, Aveeno

Fave MakeUp Products: Estee Lauder, Revlon, Milani

Fave HairCare Products: Don't have any favorites


----------



## Satin (Mar 21, 2006)

UserName:ron

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):ron

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22

Location:Texas

Student/Working??: Home maker

Hair Color : Dark Brown

Eye Color:Brown

Skin Type:Normal/Combination

Fave Skincare Products:Revlon Moisturizer

Fave MakeUp Products:Stila e/s and blush and all,Revlon foundation,MAC matte lippies,Lancome mascara,Lakme eyeliner(bought in India)

Fave HairCare Products:L'oreal Vive for colored hair

More abt me:My father is an American and my mother is an Indian...my hubby is an Indian too


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 21, 2006)

*UserName: *dentaldee

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):* Deirdre

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *36

*Location:*Kingston,Ontario

*Student/Working??:* working..... dental assistant II

*Hair Color:* dark brown with very subtle highlights

*Eye Color:* blue

*Skin Type:*combination

*Fave Skincare Products:* still haven't figured it out

*Fave MakeUp Products:* everything!!!

*Fave HairCare Products:* biolage, paul mitchell, AG


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 22, 2006)

YAY! I love surveys!! Welcome Newbies, this is me!!






And this is all about me!!

*UserName: BeneBaby*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Amanda

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 25*

*Location: Bay Area, CA*

*Student/Working??: Working as MA for Benefit Cosmetics*

*Hair Color: Black as Night*

*Eye Color: Green as Grass*

*Skin Type: Dry and acne-prone....tears.*

*Fave Skincare Products: Differin, Kiehls Sodium PCA Moisturizer*

*Fave MakeUp Products: Too many to name!!!!! Benefit and Shu*

*Fave HairCare Products: A brush...lol.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow!! Blast from the past for Sure! lol

UserName: *NYAngel98*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): *Janelle*

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *25*

Location: *Holtsville, NY*

Student/Working??: *work for an insurance agency/freelance hair stylist*

Hair Color: *brown*

Eye Color: *brown*

Skin Type: *combination*

Fave Skincare Products: *Murad, MAC Moisture Feed Skin, Differin, Reviva Labs*

Fave MakeUp Products: *MAC, Ulta, Mod Cosmetics*

Fave HairCare Products: *SexyHair Concepts, Biolage, CHI Rocket Dryer &amp; Ceramic round thermal brushes!



*


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 22, 2006)

*UserName: Mirtilla*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Valeria

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 30*

*Location: Milan, **Northern Italy*

*Student/Working??: Full time worker **performing general office duties* (*Building industry)*

*Hair Color: Dyed dark red hair*

*Eye Color: Hazel*

*Skin Type: Combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: Lush Angels on Bare Skin* *and Lush Ultra bland*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC piggies, Stla e/s and T. Leclerc loose powders*

*Fave HairCare Products: Lush Rehab Shampoo*


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2006)

*UserName:Chocobon*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):Ayat

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):25 next week*

*Location:Abu Dhabi,UAE*

*Student/Working??:Grad but unemployed*

*Hair Color



ark brown*

*Eye Color



ark Brown*

*Skin Type:Combination*

*Fave Skincare Products:St.Ives,Clinique,Oil Of Olay,L'Oreal*

*Fave MakeUp Products:Lancome,MAC,Givenchy,Clarins,Stendhal,Red Earth,Dior*

*Fave HairCare Products:L'Oreal,Dove,John Frieda*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

*UserName: *KathrynNicole

*First Name: *Kathryn, but I prefer Katie. I don't answer to Kate. (Long, detailed, boring story.)

*Age: *Twenty-eight.

*Location: *Texas.

*Student/Working??: *Neither.

*Hair Color: *Dark blonde w/natural blonde pieces that accent the base color.

*Eye Color: *Blue w/a Hazel halo.

*Skin Type: *Combo.

*Fave Skincare Products: *Varies on a monthly basis.

*Fave MakeUp Products: *" "

*Fave HairCare Products:* Biolage.


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 23, 2006)

*UserName: KevinsLilCutie*

First Name: Grace

*Age: 23*

*Location: The Sunshine State



*

*Student/Working: both... I'm a full time student majoring in Nursing and I work for MAC*

*Hair Color: black*

*Eye Color: brown*

*Skin Type: combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: Prescriptives, Origins, Oil of Olay, Neutrogena*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Stila, NARS, Smashbox, Milani*

*Fave HairCare Products: Bumble n Bumble, Redken, Joico, Biolage*


----------



## Bonne (Mar 23, 2006)

UserName: *Bonne*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): *Bonnie*

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): *22*

Location: *Glasgow, Scotland*

Student/Working??: *Student in Economics...want to go to Aveda Institute, though.*

Hair Color: *Blonde*

Eye Color: *Dark Green/Blue*

Skin Type: *Combo/Oily*

Fave Skincare Products: *MD Forte Cleanser II, Proactiv repairing lotion, Korres Alpine Herbs moisturizer, Avene Thermal Water.*

Fave MakeUp Products: *Aveda Inner Light powder, Shu Uemura Mascara Basic, NARS AAE duo, UD Twice Baked shadow, Becca Concealer, Benefit Dandelion.*

Fave HairCare Products: *Anything from Bumble &amp; Bumble with a few Kiehl's and Aveda products mixed in.*


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 23, 2006)

*UserName: *Joyeuux

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):* Joy

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):* 25

*Location:* Los Angeles, CA

*Student/Working??:* MAC makeup artist/asst manager

*Hair Color:* Reddish brown

*Eye Color: *Hazel

*Skin Type:* Combination

*Fave Skincare Products:* MAC Cleanse Off Oil, Origins Modern Friction &amp; A Perfect World moisturizer

*Fave MakeUp Products:* MAC mineralized skinfinishes, fluidlines, veluxe pearl e/s and blushcreme!

*Fave HairCare Products:* Bain de Terre Jasmine shampoo


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 23, 2006)

UserName: posterofagirl

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Erin

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 19

Location: Canada

Student/Working??: soon to be both

Hair Color: Goldenish brown

Eye Color: Blue

Skin Type: combination

Fave Skincare Products: Cetaphil

Fave MakeUp Products: lancome and mac

Fave HairCare Products: the Pantene and John Freida brunette product lines


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

Bump!




There are quite a few newbies.


----------



## msmegz (Apr 3, 2006)

UserName: msmegz

First Name: Megan

Age: 21

Location: Virginia

Student/Working??: Working

Hair Color: Blonde

Eye Color: Blue

Skin Type: Combination

Fave Skincare Products: Proactiv

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC Pigments, EL Double Wear Foundation, MF Lash Perfection mascara.. &amp; LOTS more!

Fave HairCare Products: I haven't found anything I really love.. YET.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 3, 2006)

*UserName: Retro-Violet*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Sonya

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21*

*Location: Olympia, WA*

*Student/Working??: Student and working at a bookstore*

*Hair Color: black with dyed bright red bangs*

*Eye Color: Brown*

*Skin Type: Combination aka: annoying.*

*Fave Skincare Products: bbw neem face mask, clinique mild facial soap, burts bees citrus scrub*

*Fave MakeUp Products: victoria's secret cream e/s, mac e/s, clinique mascara, benefit boi-ing*

*Fave HairCare Products: paul mitchell shampoo two*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* 
*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):25 next week*



Happy Birthday!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 9, 2007)

UserName: alittlebit

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Liz

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21

Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Student/Working??: Workingsorta full time and full time student

Hair Color: used to be darrrk brown, now its blondish

Eye Color: Brown

Skin Type: normal to dry

Fave Skincare Products: bodyshop teatree facial cleanser

Fave MakeUp Products: mac pigments, udpp!

Fave HairCare Products: loreal vive conditioner


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 10, 2007)

UserName: TheJadedDiary

First Name: Jessie

Age: 17

Location: Australia





Student/Working??: Student

Hair Color: Itâ€™s naturally blonde but itâ€™s gone brownish over the years





Eye Color: Blue

Skin Type: Combo 

Fave Skincare Products: I donâ€™t really use any.. How embarrassing

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Rimmel, Red earth 

Fave HairCare Products: I donâ€™t really have favourites. I like my Herbal Essences shampoo though



and anything that smells good.


----------



## susanks1 (Mar 10, 2007)

*UserName: susanks1*

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Susan

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 40's*

*Location: Washington State*

*Student/Working??: Work full time for the state*

*Hair Color: Brown*

*Eye Color: Hazel*

*Skin Type: Combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: Dermalogica*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Monave*

*Fave HairCare Products: I change hair care products all the time*


----------



## magosienne (Mar 10, 2007)

UserName: Magosienne

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Aude

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 22

Location: Paris (well, the suburd), France

Student/Working??: student ^^

Hair Color: brown

Eye Color: brown

Skin Type: combo

Fave Skincare Products: La Roche Posay Effaclar, Neutrogena Visibly Clear

Fave MakeUp Products: Urban Decay, MAC, Bourjois

Fave HairCare Products: Bioderma NodÃ©, Herbal Essences


----------



## Ricci (Mar 10, 2007)

All gone???





Originally Posted by *Laura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All gone...


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 10, 2007)

UserName: tadzio79

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): JooYeon

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 28

Location: Carson, CA

Student/Working??: Student

Hair Color: Dark Brown

Eye Color: Brown

Skin Type: Combo, acne prone, ugh

Fave Skincare Products: none, still on my quest to find one

Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Stila, and BE

Fave HairCare Products: Paul Mitchell


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 10, 2007)

*UserName:* *sweetnsexy6953*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Kayla*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):* *20*

Location: *Grand Island, NE*

*Student/Working??:* *Working*

Hair Color: *Dark Brown*

*Eye Color:* *Green*

Skin Type: *Combo, acne prone*

*Fave Skincare Products:* *none, still on my quest to find one*

*Fave MakeUp Products:* *Rimmel London, Covergirl, Loreal*

*Fave HairCare Products:* *Still havent found one*


----------



## Shelley (Mar 10, 2007)

*UserName: canadian_gurl*

*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know) Shelley*

*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..) 35*

*Location: Canada*

*Student/Working: Health Care Aid. Currently off work due to injuries/surgery*

*Hair Color: Medium to dark brown *

*Eye Color: Green*

*Skin Type: Sensitive, combination*

*Fave Skincare Products: RoC Endyrial Cleanser, RoC Endyrial Moisturizer*

*Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Milani, Lise Watier, UDPP*

*Fave HairCare Products: Redken Guts *


----------



## Geek (Jun 20, 2011)

Bump!  Add Yours!

    User Name:
    First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):
    Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):
    Location:
    Student/Working??:
    Hair Color:
    Eye Color:
    Skin Type:
    Fave Skincare Products:
    Fave MakeUp Products:
    Fave HairCare Products:


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 20, 2011)

User Name: jeanarick

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know):Jeannine

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): I am 40 and proud of it! 

Location: SW Louisiana 

Student/Working??: Working as an insurance agent, about to start 2nd job as a cashier 

Hair Color: Natural or Current?? hahahahaha Salt N Pepper naturally, blonde at the momoment

Eye Color: Brown 

Skin Type: Sensitive due to Rosacea, combination 

Fave Skincare Products: Right now I'm loving black soap, light weight moisturizers with zinc oxide mixed in

Fave MakeUp Products: I'm kinda nuts for Wet N Wild and NYX lately 

Fave HairCare Products: Tresemme Thermal Recovery Conditioner, Garnier Fructis Leave in Conditioner and Moroccan Argan Oil


----------



## divadoll (Jun 21, 2011)

User Name:          Divadoll

First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jean

Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..):  I am 43

Location: BC

Student/Working??: Accountant

Hair Color: Currently RED

Eye Color:  Brown

Skin Type:  Normal with slight eczema

Fave Skincare Products: diy moisturizer and diy black soap

Fave MakeUp Products: Maybelline Eye Studio gel liner

Fave HairCare Products: DIY castile soap and WEN by Chaz Dean.


----------



## ls820 (Jun 21, 2011)

*UserName: **ls820*
*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Lily*
*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 21*
*Location: Sydney, Australia*
*Student/Working??: F/T student, P/T job @ a Cosmetics company*
*Hair Color: Black*
*Eye Color: REALLY dark brown, I mean dark like almost black*
*Skin Type: Combination, dry*
*Fave Skincare Products: Alofe eye gel, L'occitane*
*Fave MakeUp Products: shiseido perfect refining foundation*
*Fave HairCare Products: v05 hair spray! *


----------



## Pamella (Jun 21, 2011)

*UserName: Pamella*
*First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Pamella  : )*
*Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 40!!!!!  Love getting older!!  The older I get, the older my kids get, the sooner they move out and I can retire and spend time with my husband!!*
*Location: Niagara Falls, New York*
*Student/Working??: Work for the New York State Court System*
*Hair Color: **Brown*
*Eye Color:** Hazel*
*Skin Type: Combination, Oily*
*Fave Skincare Products: Proactiv and Dermalogica*
*Fave MakeUp Products: Urban Decay*
*Fave HairCare Products: Olive oil, baking soda and Tea Tree Oil*


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 24, 2011)

User Name: janetgriselle
    First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Janet
    Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 20
    Location: Central Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
    Student/Working??: Both. I work at Ann Taylor Loft as a Sales Associate (hopefully only for now) and I'm starting my Masters in History this Fall!
    Hair Color: Natural color is brown, right now it's red.
    Eye Color: Brown
    Skin Type: Oily
    Fave Skincare Products: Cetaphil
    Fave MakeUp Products: MAC, Urban Decay, Kat Von D
    Fave HairCare Products: Aussie, Garnier, Pureology, Organix


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey girls, long time no post!!  So glad to be back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 

UserName: Lovelyarsenic
First Name (not necessary, but nice to know): Jo
Age (or even 20's, 30's, 40's etc..): 26
Location: The land of the midnight sun
Student/Working??: Sally Beauty Supply
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Same as hair
Skin Type: Combination to Oily
Fave Skincare Products: Currently loving yes to carrots line!
Fave MakeUp Products: Physician's formula organic foundation, Body Shop tea tree concealer, Wet n' Wild mineral blush, H.I.P. eyeshadow, Palladio eye liner, Physician's formula organic mascara, Palladio tinted lip balm (all colors)&amp; Burt's Bees tinted lip balm (pink blossom). 
Fave HairCare Products: Ion Naturals


----------

